# Fluval 203 Canister leaking, help!



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Bought this Fluval 203 Canister. From day 1 it has been leaking at the bottom the hose connections by the base of the white area. I was wondering if taking it apart I could fit some washers in it? At times when I take something apart I can't put it back together, thus asking first.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hook that filter to one of these and it will fix itself:


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL!!

I tightened the area below the tubing and it doesn't appear to leak now.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, I had a 303 or 302, can't remember which, back in the late 80's. I had forgotten how it looked until seeing your pic.


----------

